# Becoming a Registered Breeder?



## Craig (Apr 15, 2012)

:smilesHey guys! just wanted to get everyones opinion on this. 

Is a SEVERE love (for lack of a better term LOL) for cats a good enough reason? 

RIght now, I dont know alot, if not nothing about cats. I do know however, that I love every single one! I love the idea of breeding, Creating a line of beautiful cats, aiming for perfection, temperamentally and phsycially (health). 

EVENTUALLY I want to become a registered breeder. 

this is my plan in chronological order lol : 

Currently in the process of researching cat breeds, to see which I feel im most suited too. Narrowed it down so far to atleast 3 different breeds that im particularly passionate about. Although not experienceing them first hand i suppose its hard to really know if i want them or not. 

Ive planned to attend as many cat shows as possible as a spectatre to really get an appreciation of what goes on at shows, and generally just enjoy looking at the different breeds in person. Trying (if they get time) to talk to breeders about thier breeds and just gather information 

Foster kittens from the RSPCA to get a better handle/experience of looking after kittens. 

Purchase a desexed show quality cat and show it for a few years to really get to know the breed, and expectations of what I want from my breeding program. Meet people who share my interests, possibly find a future mentor. 

Start research into genetics and health, find some courses at tafe/CIT/Uni in regards to animal husbandry and any other relevant courses 

Save money..as much as I possibly can, as I'm aware ill definately need money behind me. I'm also aware I probably wont make much if any at all, once I become registered as a breeder. Im prepared for this, and it doesnt worry me at all. 

Move to a bigger place. 


Keep in mind this plan is spanning over a minimum of 5 years. I dont want to rush into something as serious as this. Am I going about this the right way? I mean at this point I know this is something im definately wanting to do, but again, I might not want to do it in the future, who knows what we really want for ourselves. Point being, This is something that is really important too me. 

Any opinion is welcome


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Craig said:


> :smilesHey guys! just wanted to get everyones opinion on this. ......
> 
> Purchase a desexed show quality cat and show it for a few years to really get to know the breed, and expectations of what I want from my breeding program. Meet people who share my interests, possibly find a future mentor.


This should be your #1 priority if you want to get into breeding. Pick one breed and get a show quality kitten (spayed/neutered) of a breeder that will mentor you, and show it for at least minimum for a year. You will learn a lot from other breeders, and what to look for in a breeding cat. You will be in a much better position to be able to evaluate a cat according to its show standard, and your future kittens. This apprenticeship is the best way to educate yourself. As a former breeder with 18 yrs. experience, I can't emphasize this enough. Remember, breeding cats is an expensive hobby and not a money-maker. Good luck!
:2kitties


----------

